# Long distance Hatteras cast rod



## MIDLANDER (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello, I am going to buy a new rod and am looking for opinions. I am looking for a rod that is well suited for a Hatteras style cast with 5 or 6 oz and has the potential to cast a long way.Thanks!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Get one of the Carolina Cast Pro Rods.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have a penn extreme vendetta that i will be posting soon.
it is 12'6" and is well suited to hatteras cast
rated 4-7


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*carolina cast pro*

For the ratings that you're mentioning. This is what you want.
I hit something like 550' with this rod and an abu mag-elite
spooled with 15# mono and I don't compete in distance casting
competitions I just fish. The rod is absolutely incredible.


----------

